
CDC says all Americans should wear masks - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/world/coronavirus-news-updates.html
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22775168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22775168)

------
RegnisGnaw
Wasn't it just two weeks ago they said healthy people don't need to wear a
mask as its useless to them? The sudden about face.

I know the reason was the shortage of masks, but it really damages their
credibility. I think it would have been better if they said "masks help some,
but we need them for health care workers go make your own for yourself".

------
temporallobe
On the other hand we have the Surgeon General pleading with us to stop buying
masks because they have no benefit. I’m really tired of people in positions of
power giving contradictory advice. If masks have no benefit, then why do
medical professionals wear them?

~~~
no_comments5788
Because they don't want to infect others. In normal practice masks are worn
when sterile or high risk surfaces are exposed and no risk can/needs to be
taken. Which is about all medical professionals use masks for. If they know
somebody is infected they use physical shields, because that is the only thing
that will prevent exposure. A mask used as a shield isn't used in a
professional setting because what it is is guessing. It can't hurt so sure
wear it if it makes you feel better, but all you are doing is guessing, not
preventing.And if you want to tell others they must wear them you are saying
they have a high probability of being infected. Which you don't know, just are
afraid of. Don't tell people what to do based on your fear, that rarely goes
well.

